# new and need help identifying a part on a john deere 410b back hoe



## gwwaaa (4 mo ago)

I am trying to figure out what the cylinder that looks like a longer version of the hydraulic filter and sits at the bottom of the motor on the cab side and right being while sitting on the tractor. It has two hoses going to the front of it and it is leaking from the cylinder and not from the hoses.
Any help here and if so thanks in advance.
Cheers
gww


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning gww, welcome to the forum.

Browse through the attached "Green Parts Store Catalog" to see if you can spot the part you are referring to. Is it leaking hydraulic oil or engine oil?



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/58084


----------



## gwwaaa (4 mo ago)

Hydraulic oil. I have been searching for two days trying to figure out even what it is called so I can search better. I just got off that site but I did miss one part that your post got me to look again at and I am about to go through it right now. Thanks for the effort so far.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF 
My knowledge of JD industrial tractors is limited . May I ask what you're implying when you state "cab side"? Below are photos of 410 B filters


----------



## gwwaaa (4 mo ago)

By cab side I meant the cylinder I am talking about was in relation to the motor, it was by the cab and not up towards the radiator. I just replaced the one filter that hangs down. I have never found another filter. The cylinder I am talking about looks like a longer thinner version of the filter but I do not believe it is the filter your picture shows. It is on an L bracket attached to the (frame?) and has two hoses attached to the front of it. It has a tack weld on the bracket attach side and is just a unsealed union of cylinder to bracket for the rest and is leaking there.

The back of the cylinder looks like an outer cover cylinder with an inter cylinder inside it with one tack weld and a gap. It has a short bolt in the center of the back cylinder that when I took it out, it did not seem that fluid goes back to the bolt thought the bolt is surly some kind of cap cause I can think of not other reason for it. 

I have seen other videos' of other tractors that do have a filter in a similar location but this could not be a filter cause the bolt is to nothing and the cylinder does not come apart in any way. I really don't want to be reduced to trying to clamp or weld the leaking seam when I don't even know what it is. we did just replace one of the hoses going to it and the tractor did sit two years due to a larger hose break that took that long to get to.

I really don't know what to do. I looked through this whole thing yesterday and nothing.


http://golftechs.us/Manuals/JD410Backhoe.pdf


Tractor is ready to use again if I can figure this out. Doesn't have brakes but have used it with out them for a bit. Just using it on the farm.
Thanks
gww


----------



## gwwaaa (4 mo ago)

The cylinder by the starter at about 20 seconds in looks very similar to what I am talking about but mine is horizontal and I notice there is no tack weld on his. 





It looks like a filter but the bolt on the end on mine is only about two inches long and so nothing to pull out or no way to pull it out even if I were to break the welds. 
Any thoughts? Also, thanks for the previous welcomes from you guys.
Thanks
gww


----------



## gwwaaa (4 mo ago)

I think it is an accumulator and not cheap and supposedly charged with nitrogen. I did read it can be bypassed, trying to figure out how. It could be rebuilt but I really am not finding any of this to be common parts sold and so it must not cause many people issues. Any comments or experience with this here? Thanks.
gww


----------

